# Navarre Beach Pompano - 3/21



## grouper1963 (Feb 28, 2008)

Hit the beach at about 830AM, temp about 50*, strong north wind, dirty water, surf still pushing. Fishing with two poles, brought a jig pole, and my cobe pole/jig (just in case). Within 10 mins of setting first pole - bam - pompano on the beach. Set out second pole, and had another by about 915AM. By about 930, wind was settling down, and surf dropping to yellow flag conditions. Beached a third pomp around 11AM (took a long break and ran an errand). Called it a day by noon. 

One comment: Initially, I was using "Killer Bee" sandfleas from Walmart - never again. I bought them last week when Half Hitch was out. Half the bait was tiny or busted up, and the few whole fleas "broke" when fed onto the hook -these things looked cooked or blanched - I dunno. Total crap. My mid-AM errand was to Half Hitch for fleas - those were large, "fresher", and were more resilient. 

Also, has anyone ever used the Gulp sandfleas with success? If so, which coolor and size?

All in all - good day...sorry if ya'll had to work - bummer...


----------



## JLMass (Oct 1, 2007)

live fleas or fresh dead peeled shrimp for surf fishing use the small gulp fleas to tip jigs or use smaller fleas


----------



## Fishermon (Oct 19, 2007)

Great report, and thanks for the up date of the wallyworld sand fleas....I was ocnsidering buying them the other day I'm glad I didn't.


----------



## Stressless (Oct 2, 2007)

Great report! Thanks for posting. 



Try fresh dead shrimp from Half-Hitch - and grab a sand flea rake and use that while soaking some shrimp. It will save you lots of $ in the long run. Also with left over fleas (search the old forum) fresh freeze them before they die - NO WATER. They'll be great for awhile if you bag them then seal the bags in a tupperware.



:mmmbeer

Stressless


----------



## mack (Oct 9, 2007)

> *Stressless (3/20/2008)*Great report! Thanks for posting.
> 
> Try fresh dead shrimp from Half-Hitch - and grab a sand flea rake and use that while soaking some shrimp. It will save you lots of $ in the long run. Also with left over fleas (search the old forum) fresh freeze them before they die - NO WATER. They'll be great for awhile if you bag them then seal the bags in a tupperware.
> 
> ...


i always bring frozen shrimp or fleas with me to throw while im raking my own. a rake will save you alot of money and the fresh fleas work much better.


----------



## Sharkbait410 (Dec 4, 2007)

*Sounds* nice.Congrats are definetly in order.Did you happen to take any pics. Thanks for the report.


----------



## snakeawave (Oct 1, 2007)

Good job great report!


----------



## grouper1963 (Feb 28, 2008)

Sorry - didn't do pics. Will do next trip...


----------

